# ys240 Ricky



## Bigsnapper (Oct 16, 2018)

Looking for a service technical Manual for a ys240 does any one have a PDF that they could upload. i believe it is a 1992


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Wander over to the Yamaha snow blower forum they will help you get a repair manual, you will have to buy it though.


----------

